# NCEES BOOK CD



## schok108 (Nov 19, 2010)

I believe NCEES BOOK "PE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions" is one of the must have for Civil PE takers.

I think it comes with CD.

How useful is the CD?

should go for the book at cheap price without CD?

Thanks


----------



## RJs (Nov 20, 2010)

I would go for book. Depending upon state board policy, you may be able to take the book to exam, but you will not allowed to take CD.


----------



## crogmobulon (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a copy of the 2000 NCEES sample questions &amp; solutions with the CD. The CD basically contains the same questions that are in the book, but it changes the numbers in the problems from those in the book. The CD alone might be useful just for drilling on practice problems, but it will only tell you if you have the correct or wrong answer. The book gives you more detailed solutions.

I recently ordered the 2010 guide for geotechnical. They used to put problems for all of the depth sections in the back half of the book. Now NCEES has 5 different practice problems books, one for each depth specialty. The AM section appears to be very similar to what is in the 2000 book, and is probably the same for all 5 versions. The depth portions of the 2010 books only contain problems related to the particular depth subject.


----------

